# Show Us Your Mountain Bikes



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Noticed a few folks mentioned they were into mountain biking, so I wondered if you fancied having some show and tell as to what you ride?

Slightly outdated picture of mine, as it's now equipped with Pikes, an RP3 and an understated tigerskin SDG seat - the Breitling of saddles.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Trek Hardtail. Garmin GPS and strobes front and rear. And a springer for the running machine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


>


Nice doggy!! That wasn't an option with mine... :sadwalk:

Specialized Hardrock "something". Now collecting dust in my garage... sorry for the crappy photo, no room to get a better angle unless I climbed on top of my car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice husky!

how do you find the lead thingie works? I have 2 collies which are generally pretty good at settling in line astern for the long haul, but I've wondered about one of those for occasional use.

BTW - kick stand on a mountain bike!! :jawdrop:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> Nice husky!
> 
> how do you find the lead thingie works? I have 2 collies which are generally pretty good at settling in line astern for the long haul, but I've wondered about one of those for occasional use.
> 
> BTW - kick stand on a mountain bike!!


The picture was taken with her collar but she only runs on the harness. The springer gives you great control at full pulling speed. As for the kickstand, I remove it when I'm biking alone but it's handy for the poop-n'-scoop responsibilities.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Just after last years rebuild. hasnt seen any anger this year though due to purchase of a roadie .

2007 Orange clockwork limited edition of 200.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Trek 6300, mine is still on order as it's the 2011 model, so stock photo atm.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

T'is a pity that I haven't ridden this in a while. I should get it tuned and start it spinning again, now that I have good health insurance.... (Marin Hawk Hill SE)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> As for the kickstand, I remove it when I'm biking alone but it's handy for the poop-n'-scoop responsibilities


.

yes - thinking about it for a minute, I can see how watching your bike get trailed along the ground by an investigating husky following an interesting scent could be upsetting. How do you find the dog's feet cope with running alongside? I've only had our younger dog (13months) out a couple of times, but on the last trip her paws were pretty badly rubbed (as in through to the meat) and I've been reluctant to repeat the experience.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> yes - thinking about it for a minute, I can see how watching your bike get trailed along the ground by an investigating husky following an interesting scent could be upsetting. How do you find the dog's feet cope with running alongside? I've only had our younger dog (13months) out a couple of times, but on the last trip her paws were pretty badly rubbed (as in through to the meat) and I've been reluctant to repeat the experience.


She has no problems. Running a little on pavement keeps her nails trimmed. She wears her booties in the winter because of the salt.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Gary Fisher Tassajara from the '90s, & a 2011 Trek 7.5 FX hybrid I picked up on Saturday...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Adz said:


> Just after last years rebuild. hasnt seen any anger this year though due to purchase of a roadie .
> 
> 2007 Orange clockwork limited edition of 200.


Yup, that is nice. Really good bike that.









My '91 Kona Cindercone is enjoying a bit of spa treatment at the moment by way of a service and recabling, so here's a stock photo.










( Courtesy of the excellent resource konaretro )


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> Yup, that is nice. Really good bike that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me - I have a nice old Cindercone frame sitting in the loft that i need to do something constructive with - picked it up for Â£50 a couple of years ago, with the aim of trying to piece together enough period components to try and restore it, but I've let that particular project slip quite a bit!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Pic nicked off the interweb but this is what I ride










Cannondale F800 SL from around 2003 I think. It's pretty much stock but I did replace the brakes with a set of Shimano LX M585's a while back.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Going way down-market, I am currently using this, an early '90's GT Outpost, how's that for a stem?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

That is truly a stem and a half - I'm guessing you like an upright position then?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought this a month or two ago - not had chance to ride it much yet - hardly at all in fact  But I hope to start riding to work on it soon. This is sacrilege for a mountain bike I know but I like 'em much better than road bikes as I'm not too bothered about speed & find the riding position easier on my poor old back, I like having front suspension too  The trouble is it's 10 miles each way, & I haven't ridden in anger for years, so a spot of training might be in order first!

Anyway it's a Scott Elite carbon fibre frame, 21 speed, Hope mini hydraulic disc brake up front, with a Shimano V-brake set up at the back, wheels are Mavic 517's (I think) - since the photo was taken I've changed the Rock Shox for a set of Marzocchi bombers (much lighter) - it's the best specc'd bike I've ever owned.

I'd say it's from the late 80's/early 90's but if anyone has anymore info about it I'd love to hear from them. There's not much about them on the internet. It's a lovely thing to ride - very light compared to my old (aluminium framed) bike & the carbon fibre has a good bit of spring to it as well. The saddle's awful though & I had a seriously sore bum after only a short 15 minute ride round the estate - so it'll take some getting used to I think!! I keep looking on Ebay for a cycle training stand but always miss out! Anyone got one they don't want/use anymore - it's one of those things you bolt to your bike & pedal for hours whilst watching tv without getting anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice frame, although the colour scheme is a bit 80's - can't imagine anyone being able to pull a "sorry mate, I didn't see you" when you're commuting on that.

10 miles each way on the road isn't too bad, as long as it's not massively hilly. Before I started working from home, I commuted about 9 miles each way. I found swapping out the tyres for a set of 26" semi-slicks was a big help in terms of speed and stability on the road as you don't have those big knobbles on the tyres that grip really well in the loose surface of dirt tracks, but can be very wobbly on tarmac. I used Specialized Nimbus with the armadillo puncture protection - they seem to be pretty hard wearing and good in the wet.

Saddles are a tough one, as it's very much about personal preference - i tend to use the SDG Bel Air, although my 'ratbike' for going to the shops has a Charge Spoon which is very comfy as well. In the picture, the saddle nose looks as if it's tilted up a bit - might be worth dropping it level to take some of the pressure off your man bits when you're riding along. Other than that, smearing some cream on the crotch of your cycling shorts/undies helps with soreness caused by friction - lots of people swear by Assos chamois cream, but it's expensive and I've found that Sudocrem does a similar job. If you find yourself getting saddle sores at all, add some Savlon cream as well.

Happy riding


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I bought this a month or two ago - not had chance to ride it much yet - hardly at all in fact  But I hope to start riding to work on it soon. This is sacrilege for a mountain bike I know but I like 'em much better than road bikes as I'm not too bothered about speed & find the riding position easier on my poor old back, I like having front suspension too  The trouble is it's 10 miles each way, & I haven't ridden in anger for years, so a spot of training might be in order first!


:blink: I know the terrain on your commute Paul, that route would be a slog on that thing with those tyres. I like fun not a slog. Consider a hybrid if you are not comfortable with road bikes, a Dawes Discovery 401 with suspension would be ideal and fast.

I am thinking about one of these for commute/road work. Giant Rapid


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest, I think if I had the Scott frame and was thinking about using it as a commuting bike only, rather than blow several hundred quid on a low spec hybrid, I'd probably swap out the forks for a set of rigids - maybe a carbon jobbie from On One or similar. If you were running a set of semi-slick tyres on the wheels, I don't think you'd notice that much difference in speed if you're stop starting through traffic.

I used to have a Planet X Kaffenback that I used for winter riding on the road and started off commuting on it, but eventually swapped over to an old On One Inbred frame set up as a singlespeed with semi-slicks and a rigid fork. Set up like that, there's not much difference weight-wise between them.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


>


Now that I could see me riding... At some point I thought about getting smoother tyres for my bike, those dirt things aren't very good for riding on tarmac, which I always do. Lot's of noise and crappy breaking... anyone want to trade on of these for mine? It would be funny trying to get one in the mail...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this a month or two ago - not had chance to ride it much yet - hardly at all in fact  But I hope to start riding to work on it soon. This is sacrilege for a mountain bike I know but I like 'em much better than road bikes as I'm not too bothered about speed & find the riding position easier on my poor old back, I like having front suspension too  The trouble is it's 10 miles each way, & I haven't ridden in anger for years, so a spot of training might be in order first!
> ...


I tested that very bike last weekend...very nice. :yes:

EDIT: I think the stem on my Tassajara has you beat, Mark.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> I tested that very bike last weekend...very nice. :yes:
> 
> EDIT: I think the stem on my Tassajara has you beat, Mark.


What did you think Rich? TBH I wanted the Defy, tried it at my local bike shop but the drops put me off, spotted the Rapid and it fitted like a glove but.......it's similar, albeit newer and faster, than my hybrid that is lauguishing in Barcelona. I dont really want to spend Â£500 on a bike that's pretty similar, just lighter, to what I've already got.

Yeah, your stem beats mine.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> What did you think Rich? TBH I wanted the Defy, tried it at my local bike shop but the drops put me off, spotted the Rapid and it fitted like a glove but.......it's similar, albeit newer and faster, than my hybrid that is lauguishing in Barcelona. I dont really want to spend Â£500 on a bike that's pretty similar, just lighter, to what I've already got.
> 
> Yeah, your stem beats mine.


Just about perfect...I almost bought one. But, decided to go back to the Trek store and re-test the FX one last time...it just felt slightly more perfect. Plus, the shop is located next to my work and an easy ride, whereas the Giant store is on the other side of town.

I plan to baby this one and keep the Fisher as a backup for trails/beaches....and bicycle bull fighting.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > What did you think Rich? TBH I wanted the Defy, tried it at my local bike shop but the drops put me off, spotted the Rapid and it fitted like a glove but.......it's similar, albeit newer and faster, than my hybrid that is lauguishing in Barcelona. I dont really want to spend Â£500 on a bike that's pretty similar, just lighter, to what I've already got.
> ...


Forgot to say...the Giant I tested was a Rapid 2. :wink1:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ditch_jockey said:


> Nice frame, although the colour scheme is a bit 80's - can't imagine anyone being able to pull a "sorry mate, I didn't see you" when you're commuting on that.
> 
> 10 miles each way on the road isn't too bad, as long as it's not massively hilly. Before I started working from home, I commuted about 9 miles each way. I found swapping out the tyres for a set of 26" semi-slicks was a big help in terms of speed and stability on the road as you don't have those big knobbles on the tyres that grip really well in the loose surface of dirt tracks, but can be very wobbly on tarmac. I used Specialized Nimbus with the armadillo puncture protection - they seem to be pretty hard wearing and good in the wet.
> 
> ...


Ta for the advice - I've got some 26" road tyres on my other mtb & when I get a spare second I'll swap them over. To be honest, though, I never found riding my old mtb on the road (on road tyres) to be much of a problem at all. I liked the control/comfort/bump absorbing qualities the front suspension gave & when I tried a fully rigid road bike I hated it (though these are all I rode when I was a kid).

When I lived at my old house I used to cycle fairly regularly 15 miles or so a day (7 1/2 miles each way & this used to take 35/45 mins), since then though I've moved a bit further away & the new route is much busier (more dual carriageways, roundabouts etc) than the old one. So I'm planning to use as much of the old route - the quieter more traffic free option - as I can, getting onto the old route will be a challenge in itself though! The route I take in my car doesn't bear thinking about on a bike as it's inundated with roundabouts (8 or 9) & a lot of it is 60/70mph dual carriageway, it takes 30 mins in a car but would take ages on a bike - I leave home at 7.00am & I'm at work for 7.30 or so, so goodness knows what time I'd have to leave home if I were cycling that route!! I think it'll take me 15/20 mins to get onto my old route so I should be able to do the journey in an hour or so I reckon (hope!).

I can't afford to spend 100's on a new hybrid I'm afraid - though my friend rides a Dawes hybrid & swears by it. The other thing about an mtb is that it's versatile & means that I could take it to the east coast (Bridlington/Filey) with me as we have a holiday home over that way. It's easier, I think, to ride a mountain bike on the road that it is to ride a road bike/hybrid off road!

I must say that I'm looking forward to the challenge (& the chance to ride my â€œnewâ€ old bike) but I really do have to sort my fitness levels out before I attempt it!! *Indoor trainer anyone???? *


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

On the fitness front, one suggestion that worked for my wife was to build up by starting with one way trips - drive in with bike in boot, then cycle home, following morning, once you'e rested overnight, cycle in and drive home.

I wouldn't bother with a cycle trainer tbh - just dive out on the bike for 30mins, and gradually build up. There's nothing so soul destroying as sitting on a turbo trainer for an hour.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I can't afford to spend 100's on a new hybrid I'm afraid - though my friend rides a Dawes hybrid & swears by it. The other thing about an mtb is that it's versatile & means that I could take it to the east coast (Bridlington/Filey) with me as we have a holiday home over that way. It's easier, I think, to ride a mountain bike on the road that it is to ride a road bike/hybrid off road!


Hmm, I have the old GT MTB but I don't do mountain biking, just towpath, rough trail and "through the woods" riding. I did all that and intend to carry on doing it, on my hybrid. I've often done the Whitby to Scarborough trail and would take a hybrid over an MTB every time. IMO my MTB is useless on the road, like cycling through treacle, the hybrid does everything I do on the GT but it is still a pleasureable experience to ride it on the road too.

You can get a mint Dawes 201/301 for Â£150 on Ebay 

Agree with Ditch Jockey about the trainer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

> IMO my MTB is useless on the road, like cycling through treacle, the hybrid does everything I do on the GT but it is still a pleasureable experience to ride it on the road too.


to be fair to your old GT, it's hardly been set up to give hours of biking pleasure - you're comparing it to a bike that's been fitted for you and is running a brand spanking new drive train on 29" semi-slick tyres over roads and hard surfaced cycle trails. You should go out and give it some TLC straightaway!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

ditch_jockey said:


> > IMO my MTB is useless on the road, like cycling through treacle, the hybrid does everything I do on the GT but it is still a pleasureable experience to ride it on the road too.
> 
> 
> to be fair to your old GT, it's hardly been set up to give hours of biking pleasure - you're comparing it to a bike that's been fitted for you and is running a brand spanking new drive train on 29" semi-slick tyres over roads and hard surfaced cycle trails. You should go out and give it some TLC straightaway!


Nah, I have had MTB's and tourers (at the same time) before, I then saw the light and now ride hybrids, they suit what I need a bike for. I had to leave my bike in Barcelona last month, that's the only reason I bought the GT, it's better than not having a bike (just), till I get chance to return for mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

can I just point out that this is a watch forum - and you're not wearing a watch in that photograph


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


>


NO WATCH????? :shocking: :shocking: :hammer: :hammer: :hammer:

Oh bloody hell, should have read the post above... and me thinking I was being so smart... :smartass:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Tan lines.

Here you go.










Now, back to MTB's.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a look at the Dawes dicovery & I must admit that I like the look of it, I thought about asking my friend for a go on his but he's 6'4" & I'm 5'7" so I doubt I'd be able to reach the pedals even! Also I really can't justify the expense of another bike at the moment - even if it's a cheaper secondhand one. I agree with all the comments about the tyres on the Scott - & I dare say it'll be a bit low geared for road use - but once the tyres are changed it'll be fine for what I'll be using it for, my other mtb was great on the road (I thought).

You're probably right about the indoor trainer - I ought to just get out on it a few times & cycle to the shops or summat


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

well, if nothing else, it will encourage you to develop a nice tidy spinning action on your pedals and get your cadence up - worked wonders for Lance Armstrong.

PS - if you win next year's TdF, remember to mention me in the credits of your book!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Paul, I'll push the point.  The Discovery (or similar) would be a revelation for you on on your commute, you'd go much faster with less effort. I use Schwalbe 32c marathon plus puncture proof tyres on my bike, these are supposed to be heavy and slow but compared to a MTB it still feels like a racer. Going back to a MTB was horrible and I can't wait to get my bike back.

All Terrain cycles at Saltaire have loads of hybrids and will let you test ride, though some, like the Giant Rapid, will make mine feel as slow as a MTB. Things have moved on.

Of course, maybe you *need* a MTB, in which case forget everything I've said.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

How many PSI's do you guys run your tires? I keep mine at 50-55.


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

My little beauty. Merlin Rock Lobster 853, keeping steel real. Full XT and Reba Team forks.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Fixed that for you Brighty


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers fella. Why won't it let me edit my post :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

That Rock Lobster's a sweet colour.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Some lovely bikes so far in this thread  Here's mine....apologies for the crummy photos....

Whyte 19 Hardtail for fast singletrack - I don't really ride it that much anymore as I've moved away from hardtails and that type of riding and I'm about to swap all the bits onto a Stumpjumper FSR frame










Kona Coilair for freeride and downhill










....which is way more fun (mostly) :black eye: especially trying to keep anywhere near my lad who rides the following..... scary fast!

Trek Session


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice bikes - take it your lad is one of these 'no fear' types who show up old duffers like me as we mince down 6" drop offs


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> Nice bikes - take it your lad is one of these 'no fear' types who show up old duffers like me as we mince down 6" drop offs


Yep that's him.....has broken both his hand and then his knuckle recently but just keeps getting quicker and quicker whilst I get slower and slower.... :wallbash: - life's just not fair  still out having fun though!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Brighty said:


> Cheers fella. Why won't it let me edit my post :thumbsdown:


There's a time-limit for that (it's a few minutes, don't know how many exactly), after that you can't edit a post.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

ditch_jockey said:


> > Yup, that is nice. Really good bike that.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Worth the effort I should expect if you can source the right group-set (assuming you've frame only?). The old steels run and run.

The '91 had Suntour XC components which I think are getting harder to get hold of now, but if you've a newer frame and your running Shimano, you should be good to go!

Checkout the catalogues at Konaretro, cool little site









edit: awesome Rock Lobster, Brighty! 853!


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

got this one for messing around at local jumps/ skate park/ streets










then this one for anything from stair sets to the surrey hills


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Â£18 at the local junk auction house 

Big M's husband gave it a bit of a service and tidied it up for me  I did check the wheel nuts before the first run out though :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

My old Carrera Krakatoa 'flexstem' from around 1995 IIRC(my first ever new bike), now on it's second set of wheels due to being able to see innertube on the back through the sidewalls of the wheel rim!

Also on its second chainset/rear casette(sprocket cluster).

I retired her in 2007 as I was doing loads of road miles but started doing the Trans Penine Trail with a mate on a borrowed machine so I dug her out, replaced the wheels, chainset, casette, bars and levers as I had given the originals bar/lever set up to a mate for his kids bike with the instruction to let me have them back when his son grew out of his bike needless to say they went with the bike to the tip!!!

So after a bit of Ebay searching and for a total of Â£38 ish she's back in use and has been since the winter of 2007/08 with not a sinlge problem save one flat tyre (obviously the rear and yes it was raining)










pictured last Sunday after my weekly Sunday 30 miler before its bathtime.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's my steed which took me through thick and thin (including a mortar attack!) for about eight years, until the USPS decided to bend the frame and fracture the wheels during its trip back from Baghdad in 2009 :furious:










I've replaced it with a Santa Cruz Superlight, photos pending.


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

here is my much loved and very old school Bontrager Race Lite. From the era when Keith still made them in a shed somewhere!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Trek 6300, mine is still on order as it's the 2011 model, so stock photo atm.


This was on order for 3 weeks, then it got stuck in Dundee for 2 weeks because of the snow. It finally arrived at the shop up here on Tuesday. Picked it up yesterday, and we've had blizzards ever since! Beginning to think I'll never ride the thing! Looks good though!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

We have to start a MTB snow thread...Looking great mate!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> We have to start a MTB snow thread...Looking great mate!


Sounds 'cool'. Looking like I'll be off work tomorrow, only the Xmas party anyway, which I can't be arsed with, so providing the snow isn't horizontal still, I'll get some shots. Meantime here's my last Trek last winter.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The snow was almost all gone when I got mine last Spring. But this Winter, I'm hoping for some radical shots! Let's see how deep I can bury it...


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's some recent shots I took of my lad enjoying the winter weather on his Trek....

Couple of week ends ago in the bitterly cold Forest Of Dean. The light was very poor so the're a bit of a blur.










And last weekend near Dunster on Exmoor, a tad warmer and plenty of low lying winter sunshine


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice shots Mark, love the third one, of the drop-off.


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

This is actually my son's pride and joy.

A Kona Stab Supreme downhill bike he built himself from the frame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

matt hampshire, on Flickr

this is my latest one

its an independent fabrication 29er


----------

